# Need for Speed: The Run



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 29, 2011)

> Shift 2 Unleashed has been out for only a month, but EA is apparently looking to turn out another Need for Speed in near-record time. European retailer ShopTo.net has posted a product page for Need for Speed: The Run on the Xbox 360, complete with box art and a teaser trailer that reveals a November 18 launch date. The North American version of the video (embedded below) indicates a November 15 domestic launch for the game.
> 
> Clocking in at 1 minute, 17 seconds, the trailer shows glimpses of race action intercut with shots of what appears to be a story mode. The trailer suggests New York, Las Vegas, Denver, and San Francisco as locales, with races spiced up by outside factors (like an explosive avalanche or unwanted attention from the cops). As for the story, the trailer's glimpses of the game are spotted in between shots of a man regaining consciousness in a car overturned on railroad tracks. The tagline at the end of the clip is "The race for your life. The race of your life."



Read more.

I am still to get deep into shift 2 (halted by it's control lag and stutter). But, we have a new announcement of NFS coming. :/


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 29, 2011)

Meh. Another street-er. I'll wait for SHIFT 3.


----------



## Faun (Apr 30, 2011)

Trailer looks awesome


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 30, 2011)

perfect.. this time theme seems to be completely different.. 

but wht is goin on with NFS.. new version are coming unexpectedly.. no time to complete previous one


----------



## IronCruz (May 1, 2011)

Ahh..Finally something to look for after Hot Pursuit. Hope will be better than Most Wanted.


----------



## d3p (May 2, 2011)

Guys, does anyone played NFS World ???? Post the experience....


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2011)

IronCruz said:
			
		

> Hope will be better than Most Wanted.


 Unlikely


BTW, why bringing out games so fast? Nothing sill beats Most Wanted.
We have had enough of track racing so this is welcome chnge


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 2, 2011)

They have "god knows how many" teams working on NFS titles. SMS on shift, Criterion was working on Hot Pursuit. Now Black Box again kicking in. I am quite sure that the development was going on at least an year from now. That makes whooping 3 games being made simultaneously. EA seems desperate. 

Only thing that is pumping me is FrostBite 2.0 engine.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 2, 2011)

Meh, don't milk the cow so insanely. 

EA is choking the game FFS.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

Previously EA used to make one NFS Title per year and now its two which is ridiculous. I mean they don't give a damn about their released games. Shift 2 has already a lot of bugs and they are not fixing them but just announcing a new title. What the hell.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 26, 2011)

Guys a fresh read from IGN.
The Epic Scale of Need for Speed: The Run


----------



## Skud (Jul 26, 2011)

And here's the gameplay trailer 

[YOUTUBE]1743B9xz0sU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Jul 26, 2011)

That video is nice.
Looks like blackbox is trying hard to make this game nice. I appreciate their efforts. Lets hope it lives up to my expectations.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2011)

looks good


----------



## Alok (Jul 26, 2011)

2 nfs in one year..? 

Blizzard and EA will be good complements for each other


----------



## biseydaha (Aug 13, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Guys a fresh read from IGN.
> The Epic Scale of Need for Speed: The Run



Well, I think this might be different from other NFS series. Still, I dont think anythings gonna beat carbon.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2011)

biseydaha said:


> Well, I think this might be different from other NFS series. Still, I dont think anythings gonna beat carbon.


TBH nothing beats Most Wanted in story and gameplay department. Not even Carbon. Carbon was good game but not as good as MW.


----------



## Skud (Aug 13, 2011)

Starting from HP2, I have only enjoyed 2 NFS games so far, HP2 and MW. Rest are just ****. Sorry if I hurt any fanboys.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes HP2 and MW were best. Other games were more or less average and enjoyable but after Carbon NFS was in a deep hole and with Shift it changed its proper genre and gained some pride. I hope that Run would not disappoint us in pursuit races and and other races. Quite honestly I don't like the idea of running with protagonist on streets too much but still lets hope they implement it nicely.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 13, 2011)

Skud said:


> Starting from HP2, I have only enjoyed 2 NFS games so far, HP2 and MW. Rest are just ****. Sorry if I hurt any fanboys.


Nope. You're pretty much spot on.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 13, 2011)

Skud said:


> Starting from HP2, I have only enjoyed 2 NFS games so far, HP2 and MW. Rest are just ****. Sorry if I hurt any fanboys.



the old NFS Porsche series was pretty good imo...even underground & underground 2 were good....after MW 2, only HP 2 is worth playing..


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 13, 2011)

Too many average titles .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 13, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> the old NFS Porsche series was pretty good imo...even underground & underground 2 were good....after MW 2, only HP 2 is worth playing..


MW 2?


----------



## Alok (Aug 13, 2011)

i think he is confused between most wanted and modern warfare.


----------



## Skud (Aug 13, 2011)

Need for Speed: Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2011)

Need for Speed: The Run is another race simulation after Shift...


----------



## Alok (Aug 13, 2011)

@skud  first person racing.


----------



## mitraark (Aug 13, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Need for Speed: The Run is another race simulation after Shift...



Crap , i thought this one was going to be a Street Racing thing.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 13, 2011)

> "underground world of illicit, high stakes racing,"



Does this sound like simulation to any one?

Also, Shift was totally entertaining. But, for particular gamers, it just wasn't their plate of meal.


----------



## Skud (Aug 13, 2011)

Actually, Shift was somewhat a saving grace, and Shift 2 spoils everything.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, in deed. Shift 2 was disappointing.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2011)

AFAIK Run is a street racing game and not a simulation.

I did liked Shift very much. Real nice game and graphics but it did changed the genre of NFS franchise. Yeah well Pro Street was also track racing but was too lame this one was pretty good IMO.


----------



## Skud (Aug 13, 2011)

Actually, what matters is the quality of the game, arcade or simulation doesn't really matter.

After all, we are not talking about rFactor or RBR. Even Dirt is somewhere between simulation and arcade these days.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2011)

Skud said:


> Actually, what matters is the quality of the game, arcade or simulation doesn't really matter.
> 
> After all, we are not talking about rFactor or RBR. Even Dirt is somewhere between simulation and arcade these days.


True but a series is well known for something like Dirt series was known for simulation and they are still on right path even though they make semi simulation but they are not completely diverted. Now I would have appreciated if a new racing series was made instead of just hammering semi simulators on NFS series.


----------



## Skud (Aug 13, 2011)

I think EA has milked the NFS series too much. They should bring up a new IP and some fresh ideas. At least, Codies provide something new with Dirt every year, whether you like it or not is a different matter altogether.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2011)

Skud said:


> I think EA has milked the NFS series too much. They should bring up a new IP and some fresh ideas. At least, Codies provide something new with Dirt every year, whether you like it or not is a different matter altogether.


Exactly. Atleast they should have started a new series for semi simulator. That way we can easily differentiate it from arcade now its all mixed up together.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Does this sound like simulation to any one?
> 
> Also, Shift was totally entertaining. But, for particular gamers, it just wasn't their plate of meal.



Oops..my bad...
thought would be similar to shift coz the same logo used by EA


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 14, 2011)

EA got criterion. and after NFS, Burnout is one of best arcade game that comes to mind. sadly Crash will be only for XBOX360 & PS3. looks like NFS is all that EA can offer us (pc gamers).


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 14, 2011)

Hmmmm....

HP2 and MW has remained good till date. 

Also I tried NFS: World , pretty much like MW but they are regularly updating it. The game has grown and is growing everyday.

Got 1000 boots as well for FREE!

Now will see and try NFS:RUN. Hope it does not disappoint.


----------

